# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Posts not in centre of post holes?

## Harrance

Hi all,
I am building a verandah 7m x 5.3m and I am about to pour the concrete  for the posts. Footings size are 350 x 350 x 800 and I am using 600mm  Pryda stirrups embedded in the concrete.
Since the building inspection and approval of said holes, it has become  necessary to move the structure slightly. The posts are still within the  holes but getting a bit close to the sides. The question is, how far  off centre or close to the side of the hole is acceptable before I have  to enlarge the holes.
Thanks for all advice

----------


## Harrance

Never mind. Since no one has said it is a bad idea, I have just gone ahead and poured the concrete with the posts off center. It looks ok. The legs of all the stirrup brackets are encased in concrete.
Harrance.

----------


## phild01

You posed your question under concreting as well!

----------

